# FOSHAN | Shuntie Holdings Tower | 318m | 1043ft | 67 fl | U/C



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

prep?


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^ Probably it :cheers: + Yes, the design does look 'chinese' to me  .


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

I see some cranes and material so it should be prep I think. Good news!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

^^Yay. And then it should be U/C in no time


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

Foshan deserves....:banana::banana::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-11-26 by EngineYJ


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

that possible new design is not that good. it has a really low roof height, a lot less floors and instead just a huge crown that doesn't fit too the design that much. =/


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By EngineYJ


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-02-20 by EngineYJ


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I love the Pearl River Delta! Good to see Foshan getting in on the supertall action.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By kaikwang


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Apparently the final design is by UK based PLP Architecture:
http://www.plparchitecture.com/#projects/mixed-use/foshan-new-city-plaza/
http://www.worldarchitecturenews.co...wanappln.projectview&upload_id=24385&region=2


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

That's a very cool design. The top reminds me of Shanghai Tower.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

solid design :cheers:


----------



## Fayeddd (Dec 20, 2011)

so WOW :drool:


----------



## DarkShadows1966 (Jun 25, 2010)

The top reminds me of Shanghai Tower


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

I just said that 3 posts up :lol:


----------



## GaryinSydney (Aug 4, 2004)

A giant lipstick imo!! :lol:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By kaikwang (old pic, late october)


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Decent render
http://www.plparchitecture.com/foshan-new-city-plaza-mixed-use.html#top


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

04.01.16 by EngineYJ


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-07-10 by Engels


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Engels

*31.12.2016*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-06-10 by Engels


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 05 by happy_yxp88


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 24 by happy_yxp88


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This whole district is slow


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This is apparently Under Construction but I don't know how to post pictures in this new format.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ upload those to www.imgur.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-04-11 by happy_yxp88


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

pardon me for the off topic comment, but I think Foshan deserves more subway lines connecting to Guangzhou


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

in the planning stage 


Zaz965 said:


> pardon me for the off topic comment, but I think Foshan deserves more subway lines connecting to Guangzhou


 in the long term plan to integrate the metro systems in the delta.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

should't this be U/C? where is the supertall plot on these last pictures?


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

^^red crane

May 01 by bcnick


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 18 by xinruisky

2nd tower crane is ready


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

is this the first supertall for Forshan UC?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

yes, because the currently tallest is Poly business Center 248m  








FOSHAN | Poly Business Center | 248m | 55 fl | Com


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by xinruisky

2020/06/02














*


----------



## Gelato (Jun 1, 2017)

At least the vicinity is much cleaner than before


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 14 by xinruisky


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 25 by xinruisky


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 13 by dandandi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-11 by BP.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 30 by xinruisky


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 03 by xinruisky


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 25 by xinruisky


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-15 by xinruisky


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by xinruisky

2020/11/29














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by xinruisky

2020/12/27





























*


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by dandandi on January 31st 2021


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^
I like round shape buildings 
it will look like shenzhen center


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

good observation !


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

A render of this majestic building: 
posted on gaoloumi by 

happy_yxp88


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 30 by xinruisky


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

strong curiosity: are there subway lines nearby?


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by xinruisky on 25th April 2021


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By 果城烟雨 via 广东新闻广播 on Gaoloumi:


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

xinruisky
on 23rd May 2021


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

In the center:








佛山新城 by 我是魅之神 on 500px.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 15 by happy_yxp88


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 30 by xinruisky


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Where's the form work?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

there is no formwork yet. at least, they are pouring the concrete on the floor plate   
Mid October by 韩小菁


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-30 by 求实


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

what slow to put the formwork on the concrete core 😭


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 08 by 1093109777


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 10:*








佛山新城 by Haoqiang on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@lawdefender, @zwamborn, is there some subway station nearby?


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 20 by ArChan


----------

